# Zoro vs Sanji



## Finalbeta (Apr 17, 2016)

Location: Marineford
Distance: 50m
* Conditions: * Zoro can only use one sword in the fight, which means Ittoryu


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Apr 17, 2016)

Sanji wins this high to extreme diff at worst.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Apr 17, 2016)

Sanji wins with very high diff


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 17, 2016)

Sanji high diffs Zoro without Santouryu.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 17, 2016)

While the idea of Zoro winning isn't entirely unreasonable, Sanji would likely win IMO.  Maybe with quite a lot of difficulty, but he would still win.  Zoro's firepower would be reduced quite significantly, possibly to a level not above Sanji's.  Zoro would still have the defensive edge over Sanji, but Sanji is faster and more versatile overall as Zoro only using one sword takes away some of his versatility.


----------



## giantbiceps (Apr 17, 2016)

Sanji mid-diffs.

Zoro at 100% with all his swords vs Sanji = could go either way.


----------



## Nekochako (Apr 18, 2016)

Sanji high-diffs Zoro with one sword.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 18, 2016)

Finally Sanji beats Zoro


----------



## Sumu (Apr 18, 2016)

Sanji high diff


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 18, 2016)

Leopard said:


> Zoro high diff



Lol

Just after my comment


----------



## Sumu (Apr 18, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> Lol
> 
> Just after my comment


Lol typo man


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 18, 2016)

Zoro loses. 2 may be arguable but not 1.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't  think the things zoro  loses with the loss of his two swords  is that game changing in terms of fighting sanji.

With the lose of two swords the main things  he loses is aoe\long range output and close range efficiency the latter being the only real significant factor. Which just means it's going to be harder to hit sanji and harder to block sanjis attacks, but Zoro's a tank so that issue is mitigated.

At the end of the day one well placed attack from  zoro regardless if it's 1 sword or 3 sword or 9 sword attack will  one shot sanji as far as I'm concerned. I'm inclined to believe Zoro is capable of hitting sanji with a lion song and that's all he needs to do to win this fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NUMBA1TROLL (Apr 18, 2016)

Sanji wins.

Ashura Zoro > Santoryu Zoro > Sanji > two or 1 sword Zoro.

Zoro needs three swords to beat Sanji.

I can see HM Sanji match Santoryu Zoro blow by blow until Sanji's endurance gives out before Zoro.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 18, 2016)

thread is gettin' interesting


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 18, 2016)

Zoro gets pushed to high-low diff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 18, 2016)

Sanji mid diff

> all these retarded Zoro wank answers


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 18, 2016)

Is this the truth about Zolo?


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 18, 2016)

Sanji obviously wins...Zoro high diffs Sanji with no restrictions so there's no way a nerfed Zoro can win..he can push Sanji to high diff though.


----------



## gold ace (Apr 18, 2016)

Sanji beats an unrestricted Zoro with extreme Diff... 

He beats this Zoro mid diff


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 18, 2016)

Sanji > Full power Zoro?


----------



## gold ace (Apr 18, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> Sanji > Full power Zoro?



Based on feats we've been shown so far, yes.

Based on portrayal, no. But feats trump portrayal.


----------



## monkey d ace (Apr 18, 2016)

gold ace said:


> Based on feats we've been shown so far, yes.
> 
> Based on portrayal, no. But feats trump portrayal.


What did sanji do that's better than slicing golemn in half & one-shotting pica?
If it weren't for sanji's portrayal, I wouldnt put him above nitoryu zoro, Nvm 100% zoro!


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 18, 2016)

Zoro would kill Vergo  where Sanji failed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 18, 2016)

Um, Sanji with very high difficulty is my guess for now.


----------



## gold ace (Apr 18, 2016)

monkey d ace said:


> What did sanji do that's better than slicing golemn in half & one-shotting pica?
> If it weren't for sanji's portrayal, I wouldnt put him above nitoryu zoro, Nvm 100% zoro!



That pica feat only shows Zoros strength and Destructive Capacity, which he has over Sanji. But that's not everything in a fight


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 18, 2016)

Sanji high difficulty. Zoro is still a tank, which means this won't be easy for Sanji, but the swordsmen still loses two thirds of his aoe and damage output. I doubt Sanji is getting hit with a Lion's Song of Death with his speed and Geppou added to the mix. If he lands that even once it could go either way though.

...

Unrestricted Zoro mid-high diffs Sanji.


----------



## Summoner (Apr 18, 2016)

With 1 sword, I'd give this to Sanji high diff.

 Zoro's still a formidable opponent even with 1 sword.


----------



## monkey d ace (Apr 18, 2016)

gold ace said:


> That pica feat only shows Zoros strength and Destructive Capacity, which he has over Sanji. But that's not everything in a fight


And CoA. Lol provide a feat that suggests sanji is stronger in any other department other than speed/CoO(which is debatable)?


----------



## Dunno (Apr 18, 2016)

3-sword Zoro could beat 1-sword Zoro with high diff or so, which is the same diff he should logically defeat Sanji with. This could go either way.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Apr 18, 2016)

Zoro extreme3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## convict (Apr 18, 2016)

Dunno said:


> 3-sword Zoro could beat 1-sword Zoro with high diff or so, which is the same diff he should logically defeat Sanji with. This could go either way.



In my opinion he would beat two sword Zoro with high difficulty and 1 sword Zoro with mid difficulty. Zoro is skilled and physically gifted enough that he won't be overwhelmed by people on his general level even with one sword but he is more limited in his offense and defense as well. 

Sanji wins this high difficulty. He and 2 sword Zoro should be on the same level but I would give that to Zoro due to his endurance.


----------



## gold ace (Apr 18, 2016)

monkey d ace said:


> And CoA. Lol provide a feat that suggests sanji is stronger in any other department other than speed/CoO(which is debatable)?



He's not necessarily stronger in many areas, but he's very close in many like strength, endurance, reaction speed, combat speed etc


----------



## monkey d ace (Apr 18, 2016)

gold ace said:


> He's not necessarily stronger in many areas, but he's very close in many like strength, endurance, reaction speed, combat speed etc


so no feats to suggest he's stronger, Ok! now tell me how is sanji>zoro by feats again?


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 18, 2016)

Strength: Debatable. Zoro has greater arm strength, Sanji has greater leg strength. 
Destructive Capacity: Zoro
Area of Effect: Zoro

Durability: Zoro by far
Endurance: Zoro
Stamina: Debatable. No concrete feats given to suggest either way.

Speed: Sanji
Mobility: Sanji by far
Reactions: Sanji by far

^A comparison of their stats if Zoro has one sword. Like I said, it could go either way to be honest.

If Zoro has three swords...

Strength: Debatable
Destructive Capacity: Zoro by far
Area of Effect: Zoro by far

Durability: Zoro by far
Endurance: Zoro 
Stamina: Debatable

Speed: Sanji
Mobility: Sanji by far
Reactions: Sanji by far


----------



## gold ace (Apr 18, 2016)

monkey d ace said:


> so no feats to suggest he's stronger, Ok! now tell me how is sanji>zoro by feats again?



Zoro has shown to be able to react to any attack faster than any of sanjiis attacks, so Sanji should be able to blitz Zoro a few times. 

Sanjiis kicks are weaker than zoros slashes as we've seen so far, but that doesn't mean they are weak in general. Despite zoros endurance, it would take multiple named kicks for Sanji to take Zoro down, a few of which he can blitz like I already stated.

Meanwhile, when Zoro tries to attack Sanji, close range attacks are almost useless since Sanji can fly. The only scenario where a close range attack would be helpful to Zoro, is when Sanji goes to kick Zoro, and Zoro tries to counter. However again, for that to happen, zoro first has to react to Sanjiis attack in the first place, which he can't.

Now that leaves Zoro with his range attacks, most of which Sanji can dodge with his speed and mobility. And even if Zoro does happen to get off some hits, Sanjiis endurance shown in thriller bark is just as god as zoros, and he would be able to tank some of his hits.

Now you ask, how long can he keep dodging and blitzing etc. Well if you've forgotten, Sanji was literally running for 2 years. If he can run for 2 years, I think Sanji had the stamina to fight with Zoro for a day, let alone an hour or 2. 

Now you ask, well when Sanji goes to attack Zoro, can't he just put up armaments haki instead of dodging it? Yes he can. However we already know that powerful enough attacks can break through armaments haki. And we also all know that a nice diable jambe attack would get passed zoros haki.


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 18, 2016)

Zoro's reactions are not that poor. He's not getting blitzed by Sanji. Even pre-timeskip he was easily keeping up with Kaku, whose movement speed was much faster than his. He nearly did the same in Thriller Bark against Kuma, who could practically teleport.


----------



## Monstar6 (Apr 18, 2016)

In term of speed(combat wise) Zoro is as fast as Sanji as shown against the pacifista (which is the only direct speed's comparison we have between the 2 chatacters )

Except for mobility and CoO , Sanji have no stat that are above Zoro's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 18, 2016)

Monstar6 said:


> In term of speed(combat wise) Zoro is as fast as Sanji as shown against the pacifista (which is the only direct speed's comparison we have between the 2 chatacters )
> 
> Except for mobility and CoO , Sanji have no stat that are above Zoro's.



You'd have to assume that either of them were moving at their maximum speed, which would be nonsense since Pacifistas are fodder to the M3 post-timeskip.


----------



## gold ace (Apr 18, 2016)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Zoro's reactions are not that poor. He's not getting blitzed by Sanji. Even pre-timeskip he was easily keeping up with Kaku, whose movement speed was much faster than his. He nearly did the same in Thriller Bark against Kuma, who could practically teleport.



Zoro hasn't shown to be able to react to any attack as fast or faster than any of Sanjiis attacks


----------



## Monstar6 (Apr 19, 2016)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> You'd have to assume that either of them were moving at their maximum speed, which would be nonsense since Pacifistas are fodder to the M3 post-timeskip.



Why that?
The portrayal is clear even if we don't know if they were at max speed or not.
Plus, several chapters later, we got the fishman comparison too ( Sanji is said to be as fast as a Fishman under water and Zoro proved that he is faster than a Fishman under water).

In fact, there is no statement or feat that put Sanji above Zoro in term of speed (combat wise).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 19, 2016)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> Sanji high difficulty. Zoro is still a tank, which means this won't be easy for Sanji, but the swordsmen still loses two thirds of his aoe and damage output. I doubt Sanji is getting hit with a Lion's Song of Death with his speed and Geppou added to the mix. If he lands that even once it could go either way though.
> 
> ...
> 
> Unrestricted Zoro mid-high diffs Sanji.



Lion song is one of if not Zoros fastest attack, if he cant hit sanji with it lion song over a extended battle then what exactly is he going to hit him with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Extravlad (Apr 19, 2016)

Zoro is actually faster than Sanji.

Zoro > Drugged Hody Jones >> Regular fishman = Sanji

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Apr 19, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro is actually faster than Sanji.
> 
> Zoro > Drugged Hody Jones >> Regular fishman = Sanji



There is no way that you believe a regular fishman is as fast as Sanji. Not even in water.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 19, 2016)

Is my vehement dislike clouding my judgement or something?

Can someone explain to me why Sanji is pushed to high diff?

not even going to entertain the gormless notion that Zoro still wins


I mean, this friend is losing his legit fighting style. He's a three sword user, not a two or a one. I feel this is more of a handicap  than people are attributing it.

Sure he can still whoop out one sword  techniques, but he's fighting someone of his calibre - and a loss of two of his swords is far too much of a disadvantage for it to be simply high diff.

I'm struggling to think of a comparable situation with another character - what if Doflamingo, instead of using his entire arsenal that his DF allows him, he's only permitted to use overheat? Similar concept.


I just want to here perspectives on this. Perhaps I'm missing something, my penis is massive.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 19, 2016)

Extravlad said:


> Zoro is actually faster than Sanji.
> 
> Zoro > Drugged Hody Jones >> Regular fishman = Sanji



Vlad you need to work on your trolling. Its one thing to say zoro is faster then Sanji, another thing entirely to say Sanji is on the same level as speed as your average fishman. 

But im sure you will continue to troll and say because usopp compared Sanjis speed to a fishman, that it was some kind of cap on sanjis speed. 



lol said:


> Is my vehement dislike clouding my judgement or something?
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Sanji is pushed to high diff?
> 
> ...



Can't talk about other people but in my opnion the things Zoro loses he does not need in order to take out Sanji. Its true that Zoros core is 3 sword style but he has taken out many opponents without that at the end of the day zoro is still a master swordsmen and can put in work with 1 or 2 swords. In fact Zoro defeated his strongest opponent one that brought him to the brink of death not with 2 or 3 swords but with 1. If he can overcome his limits and defeat a man with 1 sword who he could not hurt before with 3 then i think he can do that same here.

Although i certainty understand the logic of those who think Sanji wins. But taking away zoros swords does not change the fact that Sanji can't block any of his higher level attacks without severe injury, nor does it change the fact that one well placed slash means the end of this fight. Some of Zoros fastest and strongest attacks are 1 sword style and in a manga fight between the two i would not be surprised if zoro won the fight by hiting him with a lion song(his fastest attack). 

The DD scenario does not really work as he is a vastly more versatile fighter then Zoro. while at the end of the day zoros moves are just muscle and more muscle he certainty loses a lot of that muscle with only 1 sword, but when 1 sword is all he needs to produce attacks capable of taking out sanji in one blow thats not that big of a deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## monkey d ace (Apr 19, 2016)

gold ace said:


> Zoro has shown to be able to react to any attack faster than any of sanjiis attacks, so Sanji should be able to blitz Zoro a few times.
> 
> Sanjiis kicks are weaker than zoros slashes as we've seen so far, but that doesn't mean they are weak in general. Despite zoros endurance, it would take multiple named kicks for Sanji to take Zoro down, a few of which he can blitz like I already stated.
> 
> ...


not interested in how u think their fight plays out in ur mind, My question was regarding ur previous statement, sanji > zoro by feats! Now tell me which feats sanji has that put him above zoro? Just name the feat, simple really....
Or should i take it as u were bullshitting and there is no such feats?


----------



## gold ace (Apr 19, 2016)

monkey d ace said:


> not interested in how u think their fight plays out in ur mind, My question was regarding ur previous statement, sanji > zoro by feats! Now tell me which feats sanji has that put him above zoro? Just name the feat, simple really....
> Or should i take it as u were bullshitting and there is no such feats?



Reread the Sanji VS Doffy fight, Sanji VS Vergo, Sanji VS Wadatsumi, and Sanji's tanking feats in Thriller Bark. All of those feats.


----------



## Dunno (Apr 19, 2016)

lol said:


> Is my vehement dislike clouding my judgement or something?
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Sanji is pushed to high diff?
> 
> ...



It's more like Doflamingo without his most powerful arsenal, which is his awakening. Zoro still has all kinds of moves, they are just a bit less powerful.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 19, 2016)

gold ace said:


> Reread the Sanji VS Doffy fight



*Spoiler*: __ 











gold ace said:


> Sanji VS Vergo





gold ace said:


> Sanji VS Wadatsumi, and Sanji's tanking feats in Thriller Bark. All of those feats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gold ace (Apr 19, 2016)

Jigen said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks for providing some of the panels, of which show why Sanji > Zoro


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 19, 2016)

whoops

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## gold ace (Apr 19, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> whoops



I'm so confused when people post this. So Zoro knocks out a Sanji that was at 1% health, while Zoro was at like 40% health. What does that prove?


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Apr 19, 2016)

gold ace said:


> Thanks for providing some of the panels, of which show why Sanji > Zoro



> all of your kicks got dodged and laughed at and you got 1shot by one attack
> your freaking leg got almost broken which is argueably sanji's strongest body part

apparently these are the feats that sanji has above
> cutting a much bigger than a mountain sized pica
> brushing off Fujitora's gravity
> 1080p cannon
> showcasing both types of haki
> scaring someone as powerful as monet to death

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Apr 19, 2016)

When has sanji=zoro let alone sanji>zoro ever been suggested in the actual story?  There certainly hasn't been anything for the latter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## monkey d ace (Apr 19, 2016)

gold ace said:


> Reread the Sanji VS Doffy fight, Sanji VS Vergo, Sanji VS Wadatsumi, and Sanji's tanking feats in Thriller Bark. All of those feats.


U mean Where he got 2 paged by doffy? Or where he was =< base vergo(no haki/bamboo)? Or Where he performed an inferior feat to zoro's? Or when he was outshined by zoro's tanking feat(this is not even postTS)?
Yeah... I'll take it as u were BSing cuase these exact feats are exactly why we can safely put zoro above sanji, and with a decent gap!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 19, 2016)

Sanji wins this mid diff. Maybe high diff at most. 

I dunno how big some of you guys think the gap between them actually is but sanji is still considered his peer even with three swords no way will a 1 sword zoro win or even push sanji to extreme. 

BTW the 2/3 thing is inaccurate. IIRC zoro only has like only 3 or 4 one sword style techniques(that he's shown) while his 2 and 3 styles have far more techniques. His fighting style will be far more effected than just 2/3. The only thing 1 sword style has really  going for it is lion's song. Sanji is smart and more than capable enough to avoid it. His superior speed and agility will make sure of that.

Zoro's durability and endurance are still going to be a bitch which is why I might give it a high diff.


----------



## Vengeance (Apr 19, 2016)

gold ace's posts here


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 19, 2016)

He is just fucking around guys dont take him seriously.


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 19, 2016)

Jabra > Kaku, Sanji already take more powerful opponent than Zoro's opponent before.



monkey d ace said:


> U mean Where he got 2 paged by doffy? Or where he was =< base vergo(no haki/bamboo)? Or Where he performed an inferior feat to zoro's? Or when he was outshined by zoro's tanking feat(this is not even postTS)?
> Yeah... I'll take it as u were BSing cuase these exact feats are exactly why we can safely put zoro above sanji, and with a decent gap!



Zoro was so inferior to Doffy that he couldn't even push Bird Cage by himself (Fujitora was faking) and he take lots of help to stop it and failed.

What do you think Doffy would do to Zoro ? The same.

And Vergo ? Vergo is fast as hell, and he has superior Haki, Zoro couldn't defeat Vergo either due to Vergo's superior Haki and speed.

And then we've an example on Carrot, a low-level mink fighter almost beat up Zoro casually. They also lost to Yeti Cool Brothers, but Sanji was hindered since he was in Nami's body.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 19, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Jabra > Kaku, Sanji already take more powerful opponent than Zoro's opponent before.



Kaku had a higher douriki and similar devil fruit mastery, so no.



> Zoro was so inferior to Doffy that he couldn't even push Bird Cage by himself (Fujitora was faking) and he take lots of help to stop it and failed.



No one else was able to stop the birdcage either, and even if Fujitora could have, he's a frickin admiral. How does this mean Zoro would get fodderized by Doffy? Even Law was afraid when the birdcage was used, since he knew what it was capable of, and Luffy knew instinctively that he had to beat Doffy in order to stop it. Whether or not it makes sense, birdcage was portrayed as indestructible, at least to the fighters on Dressrosa. 



> And Vergo ? Vergo is fast as hell, and he has superior Haki, Zoro couldn't defeat Vergo either due to Vergo's superior Haki and speed.



He may be fast, but he has shitty reactions. Most of the time he was tanking Sanji and Smoker's attacks and brushing them off, but he's not going to be able to do that against Zoro's town busting sword slashes. Eventually he's going to get cut up, despite his tankiness, since he doesn't have any feats of tanking attacks of that caliber. 



> And then we've an example on Carrot, a low-level mink fighter almost beat up Zoro casually. They also lost to Yeti Cool Brothers, but Sanji was hindered since he was in Nami's body.



Zoro was caught off guard. All of the minks have been shown to be pretty stealthy, but it's not like he even got significantly injured from that encounter. Also, Carrot is probably not a low level fighter, and it's stupid to assume that she is when 1. We haven't seen her fight yet, and 2. She's helping Luffy and company against the Big Mom pirates. 

And the Yeti Cool Bros? Really? Sanji was in Nami's body, but that doesn't affect his awareness or his observation haki. They were taken down by sleeping gas. How does Sanji being in Nami's body even effect his ability to fight off sleeping gas? It was a fluke for either of them to get taken down, and the only reason it happened was because they were arguing at the time.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Lion song is one of if not Zoros fastest attack, if he cant hit sanji with it lion song over a extended battle then what exactly is he going to hit him with?



I'm not saying Lion's Song isn't fast, but Sanji is simply faster, and can fly to top it off. He's not very likely to get hit by Zoro's contact moves. If he is, Lion's Song is a game changer, but I don't see it happening, especially when Zoro only has 1 sword to connect with and he's not as skilled in 1 sword style. That's why he would need to rely on this area of effect attacks. Even if Sanji is faster, he's going to have a lot of trouble dodging town level flying slashes, but in this case those are handicapped as well.


----------



## gold ace (Apr 19, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> > all of your kicks got dodged and laughed at and you got 1shot by one attack
> > your freaking leg got almost broken which is argueably sanji's strongest body part
> 
> apparently these are the feats that sanji has above
> ...



> simply incorrect lol.... Some rereading needs to bey done,
> lemme know when an 100% Sanjiis leg almost gets broken.

>never said that
>fujtiora was going like 5%
-never said that
>as if Sanji hasn't showcased both types of haki 
>lmao. Ok Zoro scared money to death. Your point?



truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> When has sanji=zoro let alone sanji>zoro ever been suggested in the actual story?  There certainly hasn't been anything for the latter.



From about eneies lobby, when Sanjiis feats began to rise above zoros



Vengeance said:


> gold ace's posts here



Quite a compelling argument.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> He is just fucking around guys dont take him seriously.



I'm really not lol. I've believe Sanji>Zoro for a few months now. Have no reason to change my opinion till feats suggest otherwise



monkey d ace said:


> U mean Where he got 2 paged by doffy? Or where he was =< base vergo(no haki/bamboo)? Or Where he performed an inferior feat to zoro's? Or when he was outshined by zoro's tanking feat(this is not even postTS)?
> Yeah... I'll take it as u were BSing cuase these exact feats are exactly why we can safely put zoro above sanji, and with a decent gap!



Yes where he got 2 paged by doffy (if it was even that, I fell like it was definitely 3-4 pages)

how was Sanji =< Vergo when Sanji was mid doffing Vergo?

Inferior feats to Zoro such as?

He wasn't outshines by zoros tanking feats. Zoro is the one who was outshine day sanjis tanking feats in thriller bark.


----------



## monkey d ace (Apr 19, 2016)

gold ace said:


> Yes where he got 2 paged by doffy (if it was even that, I fell like it was definitely 3-4 pages)
> 
> how was Sanji =< Vergo when Sanji was mid doffing Vergo?
> 
> ...


how does getting 2 paged by doffy > zoro?
Idk, ask sanji's bones!
Golemn size>>>wada size, FBH pica>>>>wada!
What feat he has that outshines taking all of luffy's DMG? 



Erkan12 said:


> Jabra > Kaku, Sanji already take more powerful opponent than Zoro's opponent before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ur point? Cause I've seen enough rubbish to open a discussion other than sanji>zoro by feats is total BS!


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 19, 2016)

guys im having a hard time deciding who is the more intelligent poster:

ERkan or goldace

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> guys im having a hard time deciding who is the more intelligent poster:
> 
> ERkan or goldace


gold ace >>>>>


----------



## gold ace (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm eating diner right now. Gimme a lil and ima debunk he most common Zoro>Sanji arguements.


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 19, 2016)

Must be some good dinner if it's lasting 3 hours.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hokageyonkou (Apr 19, 2016)

zoro competed with sanji with no swords back in davy back arc. doesn;t matter how many swords zoro has, sanji wont be able to bypass zorors endurance. zoro wins mid-high diff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 19, 2016)

I've watched filler arcs that were more serious than the Davy Back Fights arc.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Apr 19, 2016)

gold ace said:


> I'm eating diner right now. Gimme a lil and ima debunk he most common Zoro>Sanji arguements.



No you won't


----------



## gold ace (Apr 20, 2016)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> No you won't



Yes I will. Sorry if I have a life and can't spend my whole time trying to convince unconvincable things.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Apr 20, 2016)

you'll convince me real fast if you show me actual feats sanji has over zoro POST-TIMESKIP


----------



## trance (Apr 20, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Jabra > Kaku, Sanji already take more powerful opponent than Zoro's opponent before.



wut?

Kaku had his douriki measured at 2,200. Jyabura at 2,180.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 20, 2016)

Kaku is the second of the shi-tty-nine

Only second to Lucci


----------



## gold ace (Apr 20, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> you'll convince me real fast if you show me actual feats sanji has over zoro POST-TIMESKIP



Of course. What you think I would use all pre TS feats? It's the post TS feats specifically that show why Sanji > Zoro


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Apr 20, 2016)

Well great then! Post scans now please


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 20, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> whoops



nice fanfic and edit, nerd

this is what really happened

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 20, 2016)

Lol
Garp oneshits as always


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 20, 2016)

Kyouko said:


> wut?
> 
> Kaku had his douriki measured at 2,200. Jyabura at 2,180.



Jabra's experience as a DF user >>> Kaku's experience as a DF user.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Apr 20, 2016)

gold ace said:


> Yes I will. Sorry if I have a life and can't spend my whole time trying to convince unconvincable things.



Lol you're going to bring that "I have a life" bs when you've been a member for only a month longer than me yet have almost 1500 more posts than me. You won't prove that sanji >zoro because it's false. If you believe that you either don't really read one piece or just hate zoro.


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 20, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Jabra's experience as a DF user >>> Kaku's experience as a DF user.



And yet somehow he couldn't do anything with it other than transform. Experience is not the same as mastery. Mastery directly correlates to an increase in strength. Experience does not.

Kaku had less experience but more mastery, seeing as he was much more versatile with his moveset once he obtained his devil fruit. Another example would be Lucci having a second hybrid form that increases his speed while sacrificing brute strength. Devil fruit mastery + Life Return = new Zoan form. Jabra didn't have anything like that. It's not about how long you've had a devil fruit; it's how well you use it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 20, 2016)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> And yet somehow he couldn't do anything with it other than transform. Experience is not the same as mastery. Mastery directly correlates to an increase in strength. Experience does not.



The point is that Kaku had no time to master it, while Jabra had.


----------



## mr sean66 (Apr 20, 2016)

All zoro needs to win is one or 2 really good slashes on Sanji.

Sanji needs to kick the living hell out of zoro to win.

Though sanji is faster and more mobile every time he goes for a kick he will be exposing himself to a counter attack.


I think it would take a minimum of 15-20 or so good kicks to take zoro out. I really doubt sanji can land all those hits without zoro even landing one.

Losing 2 swords just brings down his firepower, all his other stats stay the same.


I think zoro wins high diff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 20, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> The point is that Kaku had no time to master it, while Jabra had.



What do you mean by master? What mastery of his devil fruit did Jabra demonstrate in his fight against Sanji?


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 20, 2016)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> What do you mean by master? What mastery of his devil fruit did Jabra demonstrate in his fight against Sanji?


----------



## Tenma (Apr 20, 2016)

Sanji high diff. Zoro isn't that badly affected by the loss of Santoryu anymore compared to in Syrup Village but its not like Sanji was much weaker than him to begin with.


----------



## maupp (Apr 21, 2016)

While Sanji post skip feats are composed of him getting stomped left and right and failing to break a door, Zoro has managed to push an admiral with a nameless sword attack. Some of Ittoryo Zoro moves are better than some his 2 or 3 sword style moves such as SSSS, Dragon song etc.

1 sword Zoro is still > Sanji unless the latter start showing some feats. This isn't some math problem where we just simply divide Zoro strength by 3 just because he's using 1 sword

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 21, 2016)

lol said:


>



Still better than any argument he would have come up with to be fair.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks man you're so kind and awesome


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 21, 2016)

Garp can do the same using his elbow


----------



## Coruscation (Apr 21, 2016)

Tenma said:


> Sanji high diff. Zoro isn't that badly affected by the loss of Santoryu anymore compared to in Syrup Village but its not like Sanji was much weaker than him to begin with.



While he definitely isn't weakened to the same degree since he now has very powerful moves, I would say that people shouldn't underestimate the degree either just _because_ he has powerful moves. Fights are about a lot more than hitting the enemy with a strong attack, or at least fights against enemies like Sanji who are fast, agile, mobile and dodging oriented most definitely are. Zoro had trouble fending off the two cat brothers because he had to change his grip and lacked a powerful move to hit them with. Now he won't have the issue of lacking powerful moves any more but the fact that he changes how he holds his sword is still present. I would say in that regard the difference is much wider between Nitoryu and Ittoryu than between Santoryu and Nitoryu, and it's probably only the existence of Ashura (presumably requiring 3 swords) that makes the latter gap as wide or wider in terms of overall fighting ability.

I just can't see Zoro doing a very good job fending off Sanji's assaults with just one sword when Sanji should already be able to do rough him up decently with all 3. If he was actually used to fighting with one sword it would be different but many of his normal fighting instincts and ways to move are going to be partially or wholly inapplicable. His big moves could still hurt Sanji plenty but his 1 sword moves are even more telegraphed and linear than his 3 sword ones and should be easy to avoid especially considering Sanji's strength in COO.

Basically, against an enemy where power counts Zoro might not lose that much between 3 and 1 sword but where fast maneuvering counts much more, like against Sanji, it's a much bigger drop.


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 21, 2016)

lol said:


> Thanks man you're so kind and awesome



I get by.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 21, 2016)

wow

finally Corus and I have the same opinion on something

this truly is a weird day


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 21, 2016)

Transcendent Samurai said:


> What do you mean by master? What mastery of his devil fruit did Jabra demonstrate in his fight against Sanji?



Common sense is your ally. Jabra had his DF for years, Kaku was using it for 5 minutes.


----------



## yantos (Apr 21, 2016)

extreme diff  either way... little pathetic diable jumbe wont bring zoro easily his defence and endurance should give him time to land some decent hits.


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 21, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Common sense is your ally. Jabra had his DF for years, Kaku was using it for 5 minutes.



Clearly it's not yours though. I'm asking why having his devil fruit for years matters if he doesn't master it, and you have yet to provide any evidence of mastery whatsoever. He literally couldn't do anything with it other than transform. Chopper had better devil fruit mastery than he did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NUMBA1TROLL (Apr 21, 2016)

Poor Sanji gets no love from this forum. Sigh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 21, 2016)

NUMBA1TROLL said:


> Poor Sanji gets no love from this forum. Sigh.



Lol
He finally received it 
It seems


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 21, 2016)

Sanji should be able to edge it. It probably will take long to bring down Zoro, going somewhere to high (low) - high (high) difficulty.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Apr 25, 2016)

It's been established since the beginning of the series that the less swords he has, the less powerful his overall fighting capacity is. He's adjusted since then with some powerful techniques with one or two swords, but it still seems that he's definitely at his best with three swords.

Gotta go with Sanji high diff


----------



## Kishido (Apr 25, 2016)

Well even if 1 sword I could see Zoro taking it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nguoiduatin196 (Apr 26, 2016)

Sanji has great advantages in terms of speed. While Zoro has not been disclosed his agility. - But still I think Zoro will likely win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 26, 2016)

tfw even kishido has given up on sanji

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 26, 2016)

LOL what happened during these days to change your mind like this


----------



## Kishido (Apr 26, 2016)

HisMajestyMihawk said:


> tfw even kishido has given up on sanji



I do not have given up on Sanji but Zoro so far in potrayal post TS is way more impressive... And to be honest... After all these years I couldn't give more of a fuck about power levels and comparing the dicks of certain characters

That said... I'm one of the unique cases who thinks that Zoro isn't that much handicapped with "just" one sword. Of course he loses some moves but his overall stats as stamina, speed and raw power don't decrease. It effects him in style but he still is swordsman enough to come around it... Mr. 1 vs Zoro for example was finished with just a Itoryu attack... Same goes against Ryuuma

But it would be of course more difficulty for him to beat Sanji as with all 3 swords

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden34 (Apr 26, 2016)

Sanji in his DJ mode would turn Zoro into a sand bag with one sword only. Zoro needs santouryu to defeat him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## nguoiduatin196 (Apr 26, 2016)

> "Sanji in his DJ mode would turn Zoro into a sand bag with one sword only. Zoro needs santouryu to defeat him."


I believe just 1 pay santoryu exactly enough to beat Sanj


----------

